# Watercolor paint disintegration



## dgod (Oct 18, 2016)

Recently I have had the problem of my watercolor paintings developing eruptions in the paint surface a day or so after they dry.
Has anyone else had this problem?
Any suggested solutions?
Thanks,
Dave


----------

